# Cruze instrument panel lights and DIC flashing (random event)



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzeBe said:


> I have read some where that this can be caused by a bad negative battery cable but how do you know the cable is bad ?


With the car running, measure from the battery post itself to the car's grounding point. You shouldn't see more than 0.1 volt. (I'm guessing on the value, but it should be really small.)

If your problem is confined to just the instrument panel, then I'd suspect something wrong with a connection to it. The battery cable usually affects multiple systems - like the radio and stabilitrack.

Edit: Revising my number to 0.01V. See this thread.


----------

